# IF you have an APC Avatar....(was: APC T-Shirt)



## Gomer

There are many people that do not have their "Art modified" avatar in my signature file. If you are not there, please post here so that I can add you. THere looks to be potential for an APC T-shirt. Don't be the one left out


----------



## Piscesgirl

Does Magnus have to sit by me? He still scares me!


----------



## JanS

LOL PG! :lol: 

That's a splendid idea Gomer. I know I'd buy one with honor.


----------



## Gomer

So everyone is accounted for in my signature?  I KNOW I am missing some people.


----------



## daddyo72

*???*

Im new here, what are you talking about??? :?:


----------



## MiamiAG

Welcome daddyo72!

It has become a custom to create an avatar based on mine. As you can see, there is no limit to the creativity of our members.  

Please let me know when we have a final tally of avatars.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

I finally found the reason! Gomer, I have been wondering how in the worled did you all have that similar avatar. Please add me, too! Thanks! I don't know what design there are available...or do we create one of our own through your program?! Please let me know how it works.


Paul


----------



## billcstf04

Me too. I would certainly like to have such an avatar and also I would love the tshirt
Bll :lol:


----------



## MiamiAG

Just right click on my avatar and save the image to your computer. Then modify it using an image editing program.


----------



## Mack

I'm also the one for the t-shirt


----------



## JanS

Here's a blank "Art model" you can save and start from scratch on.










But hurry, I want my shirt....


----------



## gnatster

Oh my gosh, it's the faceless Art!!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

All right!!! Got my avatar!!! Thanks to you all!




Paul


----------



## ElizaH2O

Hmm...


----------



## Roy Deki

Art_Giacosa said:


> Just right click on my avatar and save the image to your computer. Then modify it using an image editing program.


What type of image editing program?


----------



## tanVincent

Here's my humble attempt 

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## gnatster

Microsoft Paint works


----------



## jake

You can add my avatar to that. I played around with your avatar a bit much, maybe, but hope you can still use it.


----------



## Roy Deki

How's mine? Add me to the list and a t-shirt, please!!


----------



## tanVincent

t-shirt please 

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## fishfry

that's Captain Fishfry to you


----------



## Gomer

Thanks people, keep them coming


----------



## Maran

OK, this is my avatar.


----------



## HanshaSuro

::sigh:: I never was very good at resisting peer pressure. :lol:


----------



## Piscesgirl

I became so frustrated trying to do my avatar - Paint is not being very cooperative with me  Would someone mind giving me a little color to my skin? I'm not really all that white being half Chinese and half Italian. I'd say I was more olive colored maybe with a little yellow cast.... 

Thanks to anyone that can help


----------



## Roy Deki

Sorry PG i'm at work right now and i don't have paint on this computer, otherwise i'd do it for you.


----------



## pineapple

Try this on:










Andrew Cribb


----------



## Rob G

The t-shirt is a great idea!


----------



## JanS

LOL! I love all the new ones! You people are soo talented. 

Hey, as long as you guys are opening an account with CP, why not expand to maybe a coffee cup & ?  I've gotten some of their stuff from our own board and it's pretty good quality.


----------



## Piscesgirl

Thank you Pineapple, that's great! 

Gomer, can you use that one instead? Thank you! 


Thank you for offering to help, too, Roy - I appreciate it


----------



## ryuken168

*Design drift*

This is what I had in mind for the look of the APC t-shirt with me modeling it. Right now with the community is growing we might add a 3rd line of avatar on it.
Title of t-shirt: GROWING COMMUNITY OF APC
The back upper center of the shirt will have the APC. com address.
Keep up the good work on the avatar and keep it coming.
For the avatar of Amano & I also this pic. was done on Adobe Photo Deluxe. It also works with MS paint and other simple photo programs.
I use a lot of the smudge and cone tools to change to my likeness.

Please don't use any copyright stuff like cartoons and shows in your avatars.
Members will need to log in to see the picture.
Have fun.


----------



## Rob G

As for the title of the t-shirt, why don't we have a poll? We could each submit nomiations to this thread, then, before the shirts go to press, we could use a poll with all of the nominated titles.

I nominate "All your plants are belong to us."


----------



## ryuken168

*Title poll*

Sounds good Rob, let members come up with a good name for the t-shirt, then we will start a poll to vote on it.
So far we have.
1. Growing Community of APC
2. All your plants are belong to us


----------



## tanVincent

For the T-shirt, I have this idea but do not know if it is feasible.

How about printing the avatar of the owner on the front and the group avatar on the back with the slogan. So the next time round, maybe on the next AGA meeting, all APC members wear that shirt to be easily recognize....

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## Gomer

That would get quite expensive since each shirt would then be custom as opposed to a batch run


----------



## MiamiAG

Actually, Cafe Press allows for one offs without extra charges.


----------



## Gomer

DEADLINE DEC 1st

If I do not have your avatar in either this thread or my signature file, then you will not be included.


----------



## Piscesgirl

Gomer can you please change mine to the one Pineapple colored up for me? Thank you


----------



## HanshaSuro

I'm not sure if it's been broached, but has anyone investigated how large an image we will need to print well on a T-shirt? I'm wondering if these low res avatars will be able to be printed large enough to be visible.


----------



## Gomer

PG, I'll change it when I get a chance 

HS, I think we will be fine with the resolution.


----------



## MiamiAG

I think HS brings up a good point. Please see a sample I did using Photoshop to try and increase resolution.

http://www.cafepress.com/apcentral.14798138


----------



## MiamiAG

On a mug:


----------



## Gomer

As I mentioned earlier (another thread?) I can easily upsample any image to any resolution and size.


----------



## Piscesgirl

Thanks Gomer  


I think the mug/shirt look great! Any chance the shirt can be available in colors other than white, though? I tend to avoid white T-shirts....(and, how about sweat shirts too?)


----------



## MiamiAG

Yup, various colors available, as well as sweats.


----------



## Piscesgirl

Excellent!


----------



## ShaneSmith

Hey, include me please.


----------



## gnatster

Hats too, the good pre bent baseball style with a simple APC logo on the font and the url on the back around the vent. Not all of us are T -Shirt material.


----------



## dennis

How about an APC Hawaiian shirt for Gnatster


----------



## MissMinerva

TAAAA DAAAAA!


----------



## neonfish3

I like the idea and I'm wearing my APC t-shirt with pride!
Steve


----------



## HanshaSuro

Just wanted to step in and say that this rocks. Also, to wonder what kind of monster we've created... :wink:


----------



## wild-tiger

Please add me too.


----------



## tanVincent

OH MY GOD!!!

IMagination is running amok here, call 911...

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## wild-tiger

*LOL* It's fun. I would be happy to work on a few if anyone needs one.


----------



## JanS

I think personally I'd feel foolish with a shirt with just my pic on the front - kind of like an ego thing??  I also think it would be a ton of uploads to CP (and a lot of work) to do one for every single person and then you're not sure if they'd buy one anyway.

I do like the look of the group on the products so far.  

Yes, the images do have to be huge for them to show up correctly on some of the products (especially mouse pads and bumper stickers). I was able to get most of them up at a decent quality using the "enlarge by percentage" in Photoshop, and doing no more than 5 or 10% at one time.


----------



## wild-tiger

I agree, I think that would be the fun of having a t-shirt to be able to show the community and all your friends, both new and old.


----------



## able_ranui

Shirts are a good idea, though I really don't know if some of the avaters would work. Mine probably won't, maybe have the APC logo/title on the front and the address and a saying on the back...


----------



## tanVincent

Hi,

I personally like the idea of individual avatar in front, which will enhance the sense of ownership.

And in any event of large gathering, I can pick out Nathan instantly and avoid him at all cost 

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## JanS

Maybe it could be an option one way or the other? Those who want the personalized avatar shirt could request it, and the group one could be available to everyone else? I know, I should stop being such a PITA....


----------



## gnatster

> And in any event of large gathering, I can pick out Nathan instantly and avoid him at all cost


I'll just order mine with your Avatar Vince. You'll never be able to find me then. bwhahahaha


----------



## Gomer

I'm getting APC Boxers.....anyone trying to ID me...well.... :lol:


----------



## wild-tiger

I truly think this has got to be one of the most creative ideas I've seen in a long time.

I think either would be great. A personal avatar on the front perhaps and then the whole group on the back? or just the group on the back with the info printed under it.

In any event, I think both would look great, so I'm game for what ever is decided.


----------



## JanS

Gomer said:


> I'm getting APC Boxers.....anyone trying to ID me...well.... :lol:


LOL Gomer.... :lol:


----------



## tanVincent

Does the design comes in T-back or G-String?

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## gnatster

> Does the design comes in T-back or G-String?


I'm getting a very sick feeling here.

Warning, be very carefull opening any pictures by Vinncent if he can get one of the above versions.


----------



## Gomer

gnatster said:


> Does the design comes in T-back or G-String?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a very sick feeling here.
> 
> Warning, be very carefull opening any pictures by Vinncent if he can get one of the above versions.
Click to expand...

Escpecially since Vincent won't know which side is the front :lol:


----------



## danio27

Is it too late to add me?


----------



## gnatster

Cut off was posted as Dec 1 I believe, plenty of time.


----------



## danio27

Thank you. This will give me time to improve my Avatar.
Christopher


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Whoa, just few days ago this thread was only 2 pages, and now! I think contest is always fun. We can have a t-shirt design contest! We can gradually expand from having t-shirt to other memorabilia such as cups, posters of photographs of plants in Plant Finder(legally agreed upon by all phographers or ART....just as an example). It would definitely be awesome! I like the poster idea. It would be photos from hobbyists like yourself. Art and other mods will do the selection. 



Paul


----------



## gnatster

THIS IS NOT A POLL

So far these ideas have been submitted for wording on the T-Shirt

ryuken168: Growing Community of APC

Rob G: All your plants are belong to us

Edge: Plant Beggers are Still Shot - Twice

neonfish3: Aquaholics Anonymous of APC

SurWrathful: The Green Road of No Return.....

SurWrathful: Get Ready for the Ultimate Submersed Adventure!!!

SurWrathful: Fish? We WANT PLANTS!

SurWrathful: APC: Enter the World of Aquatic Plant Wonders 

Please PM me to add your ideas and I will add to this list. On Dec 1, the closing date for Avatar submission, a poll will be created to determine the groups favorite. 

THIS IS NOT A POLL


----------



## doug737

hi i havent been here in forever! i think the shirt is a great idea!
i think it would be easier to do like a big run of one type of shirt instead of custom ones with avatars. i dont have an avatar nor know how to put one together.
it should have like the apc logo on front center (small) and the url printed on the sleeve. classy! the best for the back is definitely ALL YOUR PLANTS ARE BELONG TO US!


----------



## amber2461

It has been most difficult to draw my avatar, but at last, here it is (with some tips from cS - merci !)

8)


----------



## Hanzo

oh oh, wait for me!

Thanks to my dear sister, I finally got myself an avatar. 

Maybe I should add a signature to, something like: Will assassinate for plants :lol:


----------



## danio27

Hey Hanzo,
I laughed out loud when I saw your Avatar...nice job!
Christopher


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle

Dang Ive got to finish my avatar quick!


----------



## MiamiAG

Last call...


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle

shoot! missed it!


----------



## Gomer

Get it in. I'm backed up on work, so take advantage of me not being able to put together the "banner of avatars" till tomorrow night.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Gomer, am I in? 



Paul


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle

Gomer i sent you my avatar via PM. Thanks!


----------



## Gomer

When I come home from work tonight, I will go through this thread and add anyone who has replied in here and has a modified "art avatar"


----------



## wild-tiger

I didn't see mine on the list in the other thread, I just wanted to make sure you got it since you said...



> I will go through this thread and add anyone who has replied in here and has a modified "art avatar"


----------



## Gomer

If you notice, I replied directly to you in the other thread you reference 

You'll be included


----------



## ElizaH2O

*personalized shirts*

As far as personalized shirts go, just do the shirt with everyone's avatars and have people circle themselves with a sharpie marker... hehe 

Has anything happened with this so far?


----------



## JanS

Yes, the store is open. The link is at the top of the page.

Hey, we could send our shirts around to everyone and have them signed. :roll:


----------

